# 71030 Vs. 71035



## michaelrcpc (Mar 23, 2011)

Pt. has XR chest 2 views with unilateral Decubitus.  I
 am looking at codes 71020 and 71035.  But a peer has indicated that 71030 is correct as it a complete chest XR  minimum 4 views with specialized projection (Decubitus).  I disagree and stand by 71020 and 71035 for this procedure.  What exactly is 71030?????????


----------



## srinivas r sajja (Mar 24, 2011)

I agree with u. 71030 needs 4 views.


----------



## RADCODER (Mar 25, 2011)

Per Dr. Z's 2011 Diagnostic Radiology Coding Reference...

Do code 71035 for special views of the chest such as a stand-alone lordotic view or decubitus views. Code 71035 describes one-view of the chest, so report twice or with a -50modifier when bilateral decubitus views are obtained.

Hope this helps!


----------

